# outdoor summertime photos



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi All! Let's see some outdoor photos now that the weather is nice. Shama turned one year old yesterday, and she went to the groomer today. Photos attached.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And three more . . .


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a pretty little girl!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy birthday Shama! You are one beautiful girl!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Shama is a pretty girl. Very nice pictures of her too.


----------



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday you little cutie pie.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama says merci to you all. She's eager to see your summertime photos!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama says merci to you all. She's eager to see your summertime photos!


I'll play 

Here's Lola at the lake....


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie hiking in the woods recently.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Shama! 🎈🎂🎈 She is a gorgeous little girl! 
Lola is just precious! Such a sweet little face. 
Emmie is an awfully adorable little hiker!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hanging at the park


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So pretty and they sure look like they love each other!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So sweet! They look like best buddies!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

She's so adorable Happy Birthday girl


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Yesterday I took Scout and Truffles on separate walks in our neighborhood. Thought it was best to prevent all the problems we had the previous day. Here's our summertime pictures. &#128522;


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love seeing more pictures of Scout and Truffles! I often take mine out separately just to spend some alone time with them and to work on better manners. I don't know if I missed something, but what happened the day before to your babies?


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tuckers favorite place....out in wide open spaces of our yard. He loves having the run of the property....LOL. He is the boss....video of an intruder coming in another thread...:grin2:


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

All these havs are just beautiful!!

Nic Darla & Heidi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

boomana said:


> Love seeing more pictures of Scout and Truffles! I often take mine out separately just to spend some alone time with them and to work on better manners. I don't know if I missed something, but what happened the day before to your babies?


I really got myself into big trouble walking the two of them together the other day! It's a very long story ... I posted it under, "Having trouble with walks." We usually go to the park because of the flat field, but if it's getting toward the evening I stay away because of the coyotes. They don't like walking around the neighborhood during the day because the hills are too steep. I think fluffy Scout gets too hot and me too! &#128522; It definitely is a lot easier taking one at a time, although Truffles likes walking more when Scout comes along.


----------



## pxdavalos (Mar 23, 2016)

I love it! What beautiful pictures!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

What gorgeous dogs! I can't wait till I can bring my little guy home! :grin2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the contributions so far. I LOVE looking at your photos!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm enjoying everyone's pictures.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

My WORD all these babies are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

*sofie bear*

here is three of my little sofie bear outside :smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is sooooooo cute! The pine cone! LOL! Almost as big as she is.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Adorable.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Benjamin and Emmie enjoying the wading pool at a Havanese meet-up last weekend.


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Playing in a pool with other pups . . . 
. . . Sofie would be in hog heaven :laugh2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Sofie is SO cute! Here are some more Shama photos taken at my aunt's lake place on Monday.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And more . . .


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And four more . . .


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And the last ones . . .


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Such a pretty girl i love


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

She is gorgeous. I see why you take so many pics.  her coat is so pretty. How long does her hair stay up and out of her eyes? Kati's is so curly it doesn't flow around her face but puffs all over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Shama is precious.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Such beautiful pictures of Shama. She has the same delicate features as my Molly and resembles her so much, except with a longer coat and a topknot!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Her topknot stays in a few days to a week. She still whips her head around and around as I am struggling to get it in. I'm hoping one day she will mellow out. 

I'm happy with the bows I got from Amazon. Photo attached and name of item below:

Yagopet 50pcs/pack Cute New Dog Hair Bows Rhinestone Pearls Flowers Topknot Mix Styles Dog Bows Pet Grooming Products Mix Colors Pet Hair Bows Topknot 

I like Kati's curly hair. I was visiting a friend last weekend and really wanted to brush her dog's hair. I guess I have become obsessed . . .


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, she does look so much like Molly. She's little like her too. She only weighs 7 or 7.5 pounds, depending on whose scale you believe. Molly weighs between 6 and 7 pounds, right?

I wish we could get a bunch of havs together for a photo shoot!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The vet just weighed her at 7.1 lbs. Her appetite has definitely improved as she has gotten a little older.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

So cute! Beautiful photos! :smile2:


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I make my own bows. Some are better than others . I considered Kati small at 9 pounds (before she got so good at climbing the chair backs to jump on the countertop )

This is her after exploring in the backyard. Thankfully I had not given her her weekly bath yet!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cute photo! I would love to see a series of photos of her topknots!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie at Green Lake in Seattle yesterday with some of her buddies. The dog walker sent these to me while I toiled away indoors, under the florescent lights; so jealous. Miss Emmie loves going in the water but she doesn't like to get her head wet - LOL!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

katscleancutdogs said:


> This is her after exploring in the backyard. Thankfully I had not given her her weekly bath yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my! I am late seeing this picture but it's a hoot!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the pictures of Emmie wading in Green Lake! Willow will go in just up to her little knees that that's about as far as she goes!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow that's so great!😄


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Emmie is so cute swimming around! Just like a girl...doesn't want her head wet. :biggrin1:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Heather Glen said:


> Emmie is so cute swimming around! Just like a girl...doesn't want her head wet. :biggrin1:


Thanks Heather! Emmie's a princess and a tomboy!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the photos of Emmie in the water. I wonder if Shama would like swimming. We've avoided it so far because we haven't wanted to have to give her another bath and blow dry . . . More summer photos, anyone?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Our hydrangea is in bloom, so here's a photo of Shama in front of it. I also just posted some summer photos in my Shama's Getting Spayed thread. Does anyone have any more summer photos to share?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I swear we have the MOST gorgeous and adorable Hav's on this forum!!! Great pics!


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

She should totally be a Havanese model… She is gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

She is really a beauty!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

What a pretty girl! Beautiful photos!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

She's as pretty as the flowers.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't know what I can say that hasn't already been said...we do have the most beautiful Hav's on this forum! Shamamama your yard looks awesome!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lola chewing on sticks while relaxing in the yard...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy Summer from Molly!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I love that picture of Molly wearing sunglasses!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

End of summer photos...Just back from beautiful Tahoe! Scout and Truffles first holiday. &#128522;














Off to the beach!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a beautiful setting for a summer holiday with your pups!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful! I love Lake Tahoe, though I haven't been there in years!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I want to go on vacation with you!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't been to Tahoe in years either... When I was in my 20's I loved to ski. We would leave for Heavenly at 5AM and ski until 4PM and then drive home!!! How life has changed! It's a four hour drive, but we stopped five times on the way up to give the fur kids a break. I bought the medium size Firstrax Noz2Noz Sof-Krate N2. I felt they were safe because they fix snuggly on the back seat. They were perfect little travelers for their first trip. The owners of the beautiful cottage were so kind to rent to us with the fur kids. Couldn't have found a more perfect spot on the lake! Scout and Truffles had so much fun! Hoping we can go again next summer. &#128522;


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

What beautiful photos! Sounds like a really fun vacation, especially for the little ones!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Ruby spent Labour Day at Advocate Harbour in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Great picture of the two of you!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh Molly, you look so stylish in your glasses!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Here is Luna:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Those are great pictures of Luna. Love the one with Luna's mouth open!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you 😊

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are wonderful pictures of Luna!!! 😍


----------

